# Other > Fun and games >  The great DWD biscuit discussion....

## Suzi

So, everyone knows my love for bourbon biscuits, and my excitement when I discovered that original oreos are dairy free, well I need you to share my excitement when I discovered today that I can also eat hob nobs and rich tea (not overly fussed about the rich tea) but the hob nobs!!! 

So.. What's your favourite biscuit? Do you dunk or not dunk?

----------


## Jaquaia

Hobnobs!!!! Hobnobs are the king of biscuits as far as I'm concerned. Got to be dunked but you need an extra large cuppa!

----------


## Flo

> Hobnobs!!!! Hobnobs are the king of biscuits as far as I'm concerned. Got to be dunked but you need an extra large cuppa!


With or without chokky Jaq?

----------


## Flo

My favourite are the ones you get from Lidls - and Tesco etc - they're foreign bikkies with lots of dark choc on the top...drools.....* a tip from Flo*....with chocky bix....if you keep them in the freezer they taste even better, and when you dunk them the end doesn't drop orf in one's tea!!...yes, I'm a habitual dunker!! :(party):  :knitting:  :Tea:

----------


## Paula

Digestives, with cheese. And Maryland choc chip cookies. But no to dunking - ewwwww

----------


## S deleted

Ginger nuts are proper Dunkers delight, but you mentioning hob nobs, mmmmmm

----------


## Jarre

has to be foxes ginger crunch cremes

----------

S deleted (20-09-16)

----------


## S deleted

I love those too

----------


## Jaquaia

> With or without chokky Jaq?


Tough choice! With the plain ones I can convince myself that they're not bad for me as y'know... oats! But the chokky ones *drools*

----------


## Emmie

> So, everyone knows my love for bourbon biscuits, and my excitement when I discovered that original oreos are dairy free, well I need you to share my excitement when I discovered today that I can also eat hob nobs and rich tea (not overly fussed about the rich tea) but the hob nobs!!!


Wait, are you only just discovering hob nobs are dairy free? Ok, brace yourself, so are oreos!

----------


## Angie

I rarely if ever eat biscuits and am more likely to get some jacobs crackers and have them with cheese on etc oh and erm dunking any biscuit just noooooooo

----------


## Suzi

Marc really likes fig rolls and NICE biscuits (vomit) anyone a lover of those?

----------


## Angie

I dont mind fig rolls or nice biscuits but again to sweet for me so rarely eat them

----------


## Jaquaia

They're alright. Now fox's coconut crinkle crunch or the butter ones.... my mouth is watering just thinking about them

----------


## Suzi

coconut crinkle? They sound delicious  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

They are! Very moreish

https://groceries.morrisons.com/webs...=&voucherCode=

And don't seem to have milk or butter in them!

----------


## OldMike

In days of yore when I was allowed by Mr Doc to eat biscuits I used to love chocolate digestives dunked in a steaming cup of tea, second choice would be chocolate chip cookies similarly dunked, third choice jaffa cakes (NOT dunked)  :(giggle): .

----------


## OldMike

> Marc really likes fig rolls and NICE biscuits (vomit) anyone a lover of those?


I used to like Nice biscuits (tasty) as for fig rolls excuse me while I barf.

----------


## purplefan

Hobnobs is my favorite. Chocolate is a am feeling generous. I do like a macaroon.

----------


## Emmie

Aside: Who knew a thread about biscuits would have some emetophobia exposure therapy. I handled it very well, a few deep breaths and it passed. It's good I like to be ambushed and it tests my coping and I really need to push myself more atm.

Anyway biscuits, don't eat them now due to dairy and sugar making me really quite poorly but fig rolls, love love love them, bourbons yum, my dd loves to put marshmallow flush between two chocolate digestives (try it, so good), not a huge fan of hob nobs (I know, sorry), there used to be a digestive with a thin layer of caramel, man they were good!

----------


## Jaquaia

The choc chip hobnobs on the other hand are not pleasant

----------


## Emmie

> The choc chip hobnobs on the other hand are not pleasant


Really? They sound like they would be amazing, I feel like the addition of chocolate improves everything! ;-)

----------


## Suzi

> They are! Very moreish
> 
> https://groceries.morrisons.com/webs...=&voucherCode=
> 
> And don't seem to have milk or butter in them!


OO that sounds nom!

----------


## Jaquaia

> OO that sounds nom!


They really are! No one is allowed to touch them when they're in the house. My preciousssssss!




> Really? They sound like they would be amazing, I feel like the addition of chocolate improves everything! ;-)


You would think that but I was so disappointed.

----------

Suzi (21-09-16)

----------


## OldMike

My mum used to adore custard creams & ginger nuts.

----------


## purplefan

I had one of them biscuits with icing and a jelly tot on it. I couldn't dunk it in my tea, but it was nice. 
If your looking for a nice biscuit for dooking them look no further than the classic Garibaldi.

----------


## Paula

Ice gems?

----------


## magie06

Mint Oreo's. They are really nice and very moreish!

----------


## Jaquaia

The peanut butter ones are better, but they are nice

----------

